# Amigurumi



## BlackDog (Sep 5, 2016)

I work on crochet projects from time to time and love to do these little amigurumi figures. They are so fun! (Except sewing the parts together; that's my least favorite part)

Here's a little bobble-stitch lamb I just finished for my cousin's nursery; she has a little girl due next month. Anyone else do these?


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 5, 2016)

Very cute! 
I don't make them but I got a PDF of instructions and photos of 12 different ones the other day if you want a copy.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 5, 2016)

That is a very cute lamb, and she will love having it. I still have a crocheted dog that a friend of my grandmother's made when I was a baby, so it's 63 years old!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Sep 5, 2016)

Aaww, so cute I just want to plop over and faint. Well done! : D

I am no good in crocheting, but I have crocheded a platter of fruits. It wasn`t very well done, but it was a spur of the moment and no recipe whatsoever, just a make it up as I go kinda thing. I made a banana, a pear, 1 apple, 1 tangerine, 1 lemon, & green and black grape bundle.


----------



## artemis (Sep 5, 2016)

My 9-year-old wants very much to make these. He has a book of patterns for Star Wars characters.  I am a poor tutor, since I only ever made simple projects.


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 5, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Very cute!
> I don't make them but I got a PDF of instructions and photos of 12 different ones the other day if you want a copy.



I would love a copy! Are you able to put it in a DM?  if not I can send you my email address



dibbles said:


> That is a very cute lamb, and she will love having it. I still have a crocheted dog that a friend of my grandmother's made when I was a baby, so it's 63 years old!



I've made a few different animals for friends and family with children, and that's my dearest wish for all of them - that they become treasured and perhaps end up in a cedar chest, perhaps to be looked at with nostalgia some day when they are well past grown-up.  Or maybe even passed down


----------



## Pockykai (Sep 13, 2016)

So cute! I'M sure your cousin will love it for her daughter . I cant crochet at all and I'm still not sure weather its down to my small hands or I'm just bad at it lol, I knit quite often so i might pick up a crochet needle soon and try again haha.


----------



## Susie (Sep 13, 2016)

That is just SO cute!

I crochet, but practical stuff like cozies for my water bottles (I live in Texas, and I like ICED tea, so they need insulating), water bottle carriers, bags, afghans, etc.


----------



## Arimara (Sep 15, 2016)

Susie said:


> That is just SO cute!
> 
> I crochet, but practical stuff like cozies for my water bottles (I live in Texas, and I like ICED tea, so they need insulating), water bottle carriers, bags, afghans, etc.



My hand hurt just reading all of that. I can't crochet well because my hands hurt after 5 minutes.


----------



## lsg (Sep 16, 2016)

Cute!


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 16, 2016)

LAMBCHOP!!  Cuteness overload!!


----------



## Susie (Sep 16, 2016)

Arimara said:


> My hand hurt just reading all of that. I can't crochet well because my hands hurt after 5 minutes.



I broke a bone in my hand in 2014, and was unable to crochet or loom knit for a long time after that.  I have gotten to where I can crochet now, but loom knitting for more than 15 minutes makes my hand hurt for a week (which makes me sad, as I love to loom knit also)

If you haven't had some injury or illness that makes your hand hurt, it could be the way you are holding the hook, or the hook.  I use ergonomic hooks. I will attach a photo if I can.  I got this set by just paying for shipping.  I think it was from SnappyTots on Facebook.


----------



## earlene (Sep 16, 2016)

Susie said:


> I broke a bone in my hand in 2014, and was unable to crochet or loom knit for a long time after that.  I have gotten to where I can crochet now, but loom knitting for more than 15 minutes makes my hand hurt for a week (which makes me sad, as I love to loom knit also)
> 
> If you haven't had some injury or illness that makes your hand hurt, it could be the way you are holding the hook, or the hook.  I use ergonomic hooks. I will attach a photo if I can.  I got this set by just paying for shipping.  I think it was from SnappyTots on Facebook.



*Susie*, those are nice looking crochet hooks.  I have Dupuytren's so I quit knitting, crocheting and most things that require me to hold small tools for any length of time.  I even wear padded weight-lifters gloves when I drive because of the pain it can cause gripping a steering wheel.  Recently I was wondering if some ergonomic crochet hooks might be something I could use, but so far I have not bought one to give it a try. 

I found that if I am selective in what I choose to do and frequently rest my hands and do a lot of self massage of the affected areas I can do some things that require small tool usage, within limits, of course.  This way hand felting soap has become tolerable.  My next thing is soap carving, but I don't yet have an ergonomic tool for that, so it's a slow going process at this point.  I started a few days ago and only have done a tiny bit because it requires such a tight grip.  It may not be something I can reasonably expect to do without pain and difficulty, though.  Plus I've never really done much sculpting, so it just may not be within my artistic repertoire to begin with.  :-?


----------



## Arimara (Sep 16, 2016)

Susie said:


> I broke a bone in my hand in 2014, and was unable to crochet or loom knit for a long time after that.  I have gotten to where I can crochet now, but loom knitting for more than 15 minutes makes my hand hurt for a week (which makes me sad, as I love to loom knit also)
> 
> If you haven't had some injury or illness that makes your hand hurt, it could be the way you are holding the hook, or the hook.  I use ergonomic hooks. I will attach a photo if I can.  I got this set by just paying for shipping.  I think it was from SnappyTots on Facebook.



My hand muscles are a little weaker than they should be so some things I have to fiddle around with until I can hold it comfortable. I can at least loom knit for a while longer than crocheting.


----------



## Susie (Sep 16, 2016)

I have the ergonomic loom hook from Knitting Board:

http://www.knittingboard.com/ergonomic-loom-hook/

I have osteoarthritis in my hands, so I had to have tools I can use reasonably comfortably to be able to do handcrafts.


----------

